# Davenport's Ski the 14er's



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck I've been waiting for them to finally release it! hopefully it stays up, don't have time to watch it now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Why would the Forest Service say that it can't be shown? :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

theres a pretty lengthy discussion about it on 14ers.com.

its a bunch of red tape bullshit about stills vs video on us forest land and profit and old pre-tech laws. $$ of course.


----------

